# Venison snack stix Question



## pagraybeard (Apr 11, 2017)

hey folks,this is my first official post.Does anyone ever add BBQ sauce to their favorite snack stix recipe. forgive me but I had a store bought stick that was BBQ flavored and i liked it.will adding a sauce ruin the stick or harm the smoking process?Thanks,ive learned alot from the forum already.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 11, 2017)

Welcome to SMF!

I've never added BBQ sauce to any of my snack sticks or sausage, but it can theoretically be done.  

I say theoretically due to the different types of sauces.  A vinegar based sauce may wreak havoc on your casings and also mess with the texture of the meat.  A non-vinegar based sauce could be used, but you'll have to consider that a portion of the liquid you are adding to the mix.

There are some snack stick mixes that are BBQ flavored that you can get from Walton's, or Sausage Maker


----------



## pagraybeard (Apr 11, 2017)

Thanks.I'll look for those mixes.


----------



## murraysmokin (Apr 11, 2017)

Welcome.  The one thing that I have learned from this sight is sure you can add bbq sauce maybe use in place of your water to your mix depending on your stuffer you might have to add quite a bit.  Like cranky said there are mixes that will already have it mixed in, my favorite brand for sticks is the AC Leggs but give it a shot in a small batch.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 11, 2017)

murraysmokin said:


> Welcome. The one thing that I have learned from this sight is sure you can add bbq sauce maybe use in place of your water to your mix depending on your stuffer you might have to add quite a bit. Like cranky said there are mixes that will already have it mixed in, my favorite brand for sticks is the AC Leggs but give it a shot in a small batch.


AC Leggs!  I couldn't remember the name to save my life earlier!  That's why I just put SM and Walton's...


----------



## pagraybeard (Apr 11, 2017)

well i did it, good or bad , its done. i mixed up a test batch(1pound) using hi mtn original.substituted the water with sweet baby rays honey bbq sauce. tomorrow Ill smoke it.i guess the standard 130 for hour then bump it up 10 degrees every hour until i reach 152 IT.


----------



## murraysmokin (Apr 11, 2017)

pagraybeard said:


> well i did it, good or bad , its done. i mixed up a test batch(1pound) using hi mtn original.substituted the water with sweet baby rays honey bbq sauce. tomorrow Ill smoke it.i guess the standard 130 for hour then bump it up 10 degrees every hour until i reach 152 IT.



Give it hell worst case the dog gets some treats.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 11, 2017)

pagraybeard said:


> well i did it, good or bad , its done. i mixed up a test batch(1pound) using hi mtn original.substituted the water with sweet baby rays honey bbq sauce. tomorrow Ill smoke it.i guess the standard 130 for hour then bump it up 10 degrees every hour until i reach 152 IT.



Sounds like a good plan.   

Looking forward to the end results and taste test review.


----------



## pagraybeard (Apr 13, 2017)

Snack sticks turned out ok.probaly need to add​ more BBQ sauce next run but don't want to much liquid. I added 1/4 cup to 1 pound of ground venison. Stuffed fine. I'm  using a ME30 smoker if it matters.


----------



## murraysmokin (Apr 13, 2017)

pagraybeard said:


> Snack sticks turned out ok.probaly need to add​ more BBQ sauce next run but don't want to much liquid. I added 1/4 cup to 1 pound of ground venison. Stuffed fine. I'm  using a ME30 smoker if it matters.



You may be able to find some dehydrated bbq powder that will give you the flavor.


----------

